

Show HN: Custom vs. Template Website Tool. Results show 62% need a template site - caldwell
http://labs.brolik.com/custom-vs-template-website

======
bryceliggins
62% need template? That's surprising. I'd love to see a case study on that.

~~~
caldwell
That is the long term plan.

We found 35.28% of participants need a custom website (21.55% probably and
13.73% definitely) while 31.78% of people definitely needed a template website
and 29.78% probably needed a template website.

For the time being we're going to continue to collect data and plan on writing
a full case study based upon our findings.

